# Companies That Still Test on Animals (and associated brands)



## rideitlikeyoustoleit

Just in case you are interested:

Alcon Labs
Allergan, Inc.
Alpha Hydrox
Arm & Hammer
ArmorAll
Arrid
Aziza
Bain de Soleil
Ban Roll-On
Banana Boat
Baush & Lomb
Benckiser
BenGay
Block Drug Co. Inc.
Bounty
Boyle-Midway
Bristol Myers Squibb Co.
Carpet Fresh
Carter-Wallace
Chesebrough-Ponds
Church & Dwight
Clarion
Clairol
Clear Choice
Clorox
Commerce Drug Co.
Consumer Value Stores
Coppertone
Coty
Cover Girl
Crest
Cutex
Dana Perfumes
Dawn
Del Laboratories
Desitin
Diversey
Dow Brands
Drackett Products Co.
Drano
EcoLab
Eli Lilly & Co.
El Sanofi Inc
Elizabeth Arden
Erno Laszlo
Faberge
Fantastik
Fendi
Final Net
Finesse
Flame Glow
Giorgio
Givauden-Roure
Glade
Glass Plus
Helene Curtis Industries
Huggies
ISO
Jhimack
Johnson and Johnson
S.C. Johnson & Son
Johnson Products Co.
Jovan
Keri
Kimberly Clark Corp
Kiwi Brands
Kleenex
Lady's Choice
Lancaster
Lava
Lever Brothers
Listerine
Lubriderm
Lysol
Max Factor
Mead
Mop & Glo
Nair
Naturelle
Neotoric Costmetics
Neutrogena
Neutron Industries Inc.
Olean
Oscar de la Renta
Pantene
Parfums International
Pearl Drops
Pennex
Pfizer Inc.
Pine-sol
Plax
Playtex Corporation
Pledge
Polident
Post-It
Prince Matchabelli
Proctor & Gamble Co.
Quintessence
Raid
Reckitt & Colman
Richardson Vicks
Sally Beauty Supply
Sally Hansen
Sanofi
SC Johnson & Son
Schering Plough
Scotch
Scott Paper Co.
Sensodyne
SmithKline Beecham
S.O.S.
Stanhome Inc.
Sterling Drug
Suave
Sun Star
TCB Naturals
Tegrin
3M
Tide
Tilex
Unilever
Vaseline
Videl Sassoon
Visine
Vivid
Warner Lambert
Westwood Pharmaceutticals
White Shoulders
Whitehall Laboratories
Windex
Woolite
Yves Saint Laurent

This not all of the brands that test on animals, just a handful of the most consumed ones.


----------



## Dillinger

How do you test Huggies on animals?
I'm under the impression that they _only_ make dipers.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit

rememberusername said:


> They dont test Tampax?!
> 
> i would hate that job. "Hi my name is joe, i insert tampans into monekys vaginas, what do you do ?"



This is just a small list of brands, but this does not mean that all other brands don't test on animals.


----------



## jonahxx

boycott them all
ill say


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy

Armor All?

There must be a lot of shiny, water-resistant, scented animals out there.


----------



## Dameon

They're mostly hygiene and beauty products. What's wrong with good smelling, pretty animals? Just because they're rabbits doesn't mean they can't enjoy the benefits of modern fashion technology.


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy

Yeah, I know most of them are hygiene and beauty companies, and a few pest-control companies. But ArmorAll is a car-care company, and it made me laugh. I'm surprised Turtle-wax isn't there on the list, I think they would still be doing animal testing. I can also guarantee you that my favorite shampoo/conditioner company tests on animals. Straight Arrow/Mane 'n' Tail. Then again it did start out as a company making stuff for horses, but they repackaged some of their stuff to sell to people.


----------



## Mouse

even if you select companies that don't directly test on animals that doesn't mean they aren't using ingredients that are or were tested on animals. it's damn near unavoidable.


----------



## elokupa

Dameon said:


> They're mostly hygiene and beauty products. What's wrong with good smelling, pretty animals? Just because they're rabbits doesn't mean they can't enjoy the benefits of modern fashion technology.




i heard they test "no tears" shampoo by injecting it into rabbits eyeballs

i mean come on, of course your kids gonna cry if you start stabbing their eyeballs with shampoo-loaded syringes


----------



## Dameon

That makes no sense. Why would they inject the shampoo into eyeballs when they can just use an eyedropper?


----------



## elokupa

Dameon said:


> That makes no sense. Why would they inject the shampoo into eyeballs when they can just use an eyedropper?



because using an eye dropper would be too humane for brain-washed vegans to use as propaganda...


----------



## DFA

Vivid?
Isn't that a porn production company?


----------



## Darth_Ruha

Newsflash: ALL medicine that you take, besides eating grass or swallowing leaves was tested on animals. As a person who cares for experimental animals, [I would appreciate it if those who held this position took a logical and consistent policy of refusing all prescription medicines and, oh by the way, surgical procedures since 99.99% of them came from animal testing.

Those angry at me can thank me, because of animal testing you will have 20.8 years to scream, shout and jump up and down about.


----------



## Shoestring

*Man, that's a lot of places that test on animals!!!*
*Did y'all hear about the Chimp that the cops had to shoot and kill? (Some lady was being attacked by the Chimp)!!! ....*
*Said the Chimp may have had Lyme Desease or a reaction to its medicines it was taking too???*
*......Heard this on CNN yesterday......*


----------



## Chro

The problem is how many people seem to think that if a animal is tested on that the company is only giving them a good hair brushing and a wash. When a company tests a product they are seeing effects on skin, eyes, how much the animal can ingest until death occurs, etc, etc.

Its some fucked shit.


----------



## sweet potatoe

BrokeWhiteBoy said:


> Yeah, I know most of them are hygiene and beauty companies, and a few pest-control companies. But ArmorAll is a car-care company, and it made me laugh. I'm surprised Turtle-wax isn't there on the list, I think they would still be doing animal testing. I can also guarantee you that my favorite shampoo/conditioner company tests on animals. Straight Arrow/Mane 'n' Tail. Then again it did start out as a company making stuff for horses, but they repackaged some of their stuff to sell to people.



haha i use mane n tails too when the occasion comes for me to shower. but if you or anyones like worried about the shampoo being tested, i can post up some recipes i found on making some super nifty shampoos! haha
an yeah i really dont dig animal testing. but like if its a life to save 20 more, i can understand somewhat, but if its a life to make a girl or guys eyelashes blue, what the fuck


----------

